# ideas for a community aquarium



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There have been several threads recently started by members looking for ideas on putting together an interesting mix of fish, what we term a community aquarium. This article from PFK should offer some ideas, and good advice on how to do it--some of it will sound familiar but it is tried and true.

New ways to mix your community fish | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Byron.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

With the exception of him suggesting the Gambusia mosquitofish it is a good, interesting article.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

This really is a fantastic article... there is so much that I now wish I knew before I walked into the petshop last week!!! They should have stuff like THIS hanging in front of those tanks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

All in all, lot's of good information from the article.
It occurs to me at times,that new hobbyist's get frustrated quickly by those such as myself, who may point out that this species or that species will maybe not be suited for the new hobbyist's aquarium.
I /we,, are not trying to discourage new hobbyist's, but rather save them from finding out the hard way that some species just don't/won't work if long term health of the fish is primary concern which it should in my view be.
Fishes that are uncomfortable (pH,GH,temp),or fearing for their lives, are stressed fish.
Stessed fish ,, will alway's be more sickly than those that are comfortable with water parameter's and tankmates.
So many fishes to choose from is how most of us wind up with several tank's as we try to keep fishes that all get along in water that agrees with them.
I killed many fishes when I was younger, trying to keep fishes that I found interesting in one tank or two with little regard for what the fishes needed to live long healthy lives.
I was a collector of fish rather than a keeper of fish.
Course anybody can place the fish of their choice in their aquarium. But they should maybe not get too attached to them, nor defensive, when other's suggest that the likelihood of long term health of the fish is related to their choice .
Research the fishes BEFORE you buy them( is a good plan.)


----------

